# לכל מי שפספסה- קרדיטים חודש דצמבר



## lanit (31/12/12)

לכל מי שפספסה- קרדיטים חודש דצמבר 
רגע לפני השנה החדשה, הזדמנות להזכר בכמה קרדיטים שפורסמו החודש, והזדמנות להתרשם למי שפספסה.

מתחילים


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של gitaast- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166388478


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של קופיפיץ- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=166221014


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של Dafnush17- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=166188182


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של מיצי חתולת רחוב- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166489506


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של yael rosen- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166155138


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של תפו ופוזה- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166585365


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של נסיה 5- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166349189


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של פליסידד- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=166458951


----------



## lanit (31/12/12)

הקרדיטים של fitballa- מזל טוב!  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166545490


----------



## ronitvas (1/1/13)

תודה רבה!!! זה מעולה


----------



## lanit (1/1/13)




----------



## coffeetoffy (1/1/13)




----------

